# Scotland...Ideas ?



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Thinking of going in August all being well and was after any ideas.Not a city break more somewhere a bit of the beaten track.Ive only really been to Glasgow and Edinburgh bit fancy somewhere different.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (12 May 2021)

Midges...


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Midges...


Where abouts is it....😁


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Where abouts is it....😁



Easy to find, apparently!


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2021)

Skye, Loch Lomond, Mull, Caithness.


----------



## flake99please (12 May 2021)

St. Andrews

North Berwick


----------



## snorri (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Ive only really been to Glasgow and Edinburgh bit fancy somewhere different.


Depends on what you are interested in.
Will you be taking a bicycle with you?
Travel by rail or car?
A few days here and there, or a week or two in one centre?
Interested in hill walking?
Want to be beside the sea?
Coastal walks? 
Is getting a tan important?
https://www.touropia.com/tourist-attractions-in-scotland/
https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/attractions/most-visited/
https://www.secret-scotland.com/places-to-visit


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Sorry thanks yes going by car and more than likely take my bike.Probally between 4 and 7 days.Was thinking of trying to get somewhere self catering or a mobile home....two teenagers with us !


----------



## MartinQ (12 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry thanks yes going by car and more than likely take my bike.Probally between 4 and 7 days.Was thinking of trying to get somewhere self catering or a mobile home....two teenagers with us !


We had a good week in the Trossachs / Lomond a couple of years ago. A few day trips and some decent walking, ... Didn't have my bike, but some decent countryside to explore.


----------



## snorri (12 May 2021)

Personal choice Aberfeldy, less than on hour north of Perth, not on the A9 but not so far away. A pleasant spot surrounded by hills but with little through traffic. Activities on Loch Tay and the river Tay which might appeal to teenagers (and older!). Walk up Ben Lawers. Visit a crannog. Cycle round Loch Tay. Relax.


----------



## Atticus (12 May 2021)

Carradale?


----------



## OldShep (12 May 2021)

Difficult question when there are so many options. 
Because you say August then I’d tend towards a more coastal location to avoid the midges. Don’t forget about Dumfries & Galloway to relax and unwind somewhere like Garlieston, Portpatrick, Gatehouse of Fleet , Kirkcudbright 
As I live in D&G I my fav bit to go to is Rosemarkie, on the Moray Firth. Great countryside on the Black Isle places of interest and Inverness if you’re in need of some city.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2021)

Thanks for all the replies,plenty to think about.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

Be aware that any tourist area in Scotland in August will be standing room only.
I would second Rosemarkie and have just been looking at some pics I took of that area but not been able to get booked on the site there for the last couple of years as I do not book a year in advance.
Dingwall is a possibility in that area and is fairly central and many places of interest are within easy reach. 
Cycling to the Black Isle from there is easy on paths and then quiet roads as well as the Brann Estate which has rough roads but was quiet.
The NC 500 tends to clutter up any accommodation anywhere near it and the current staycation advice is also increasing numbers to bursting point everywhere.
Sorry to put a dampener on your ideas but I am realistic as well as a known cynic so far as tourism is concerned.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2021)

The River Conon in the Braan estate and Rosemarkie beach a few years ago.


----------



## Brandane (13 May 2021)

OldShep said:


> Don’t forget about Dumfries & Galloway to relax and unwind somewhere like Garlieston, Portpatrick, Gatehouse of Fleet , Kirkcudbright


I thought we had agreed that this was our secret, Shep!! Let the tourists carry on up the M74 and beyond .


----------



## TheDoctor (13 May 2021)

We did the Outer Hebrides in July 2013, and managed not to get eaten alive by midges. Perhaps they'd all drowned in the sideways rain... Out of the seven (IIRC) days we were here, we had three where it rained, sometimes quite heavily. These seemed to be the days we got ferries, and we kept seeing the same group of cyclists, who looked rather wet. @Fab Foodie had been camping there, but I'm fairly sure I wouldn't!


----------



## Brandane (13 May 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> Out of the seven (IIRC) days we were here, we had three where it rained


So you got 4 dry days out of your 7 ?
You were very lucky, and I'm not trying to be funny!


----------



## TheDoctor (13 May 2021)

I meant three where it rained *a lot*. It probably rained a bit most days, if not every day!
An Airdrie friend of mine asked why we went to the Hebrides in November. When I countered that we actually went in July, he claimed that it's always November there...
I'm not exactly selling it, am I?


----------



## Slick (13 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Thinking of going in August all being well and was after any ideas.Not a city break more somewhere a bit of the beaten track.Ive only really been to Glasgow and Edinburgh bit fancy somewhere different.


It really depends on exactly what you are looking for and I think you have already got a cracking suggestion in Carradale, which will feel very much the middle of nowhere but that's why most folk go and believe it or not, there is usually enough visitors to let the teenagers get up to enough mischief to keep them interested without getting into any real trouble. Some excellent day trips would be in easy reach from there like Arran, Gigha and even Islay although that's maybe better as an overnighter. Some excellent restaurants with the freshest of seafood and miles of unspoilt coastline and countryside. Doesn't have to be Carradale, anywhere in kintyre would be an awesome trip if all you have ever seen is Glasgow or Edinburgh. Enjoy


----------



## simongt (14 May 2021)

The areas just north of Dundee are good. And grand views of the Tay.


----------



## Brandane (15 May 2021)

Anywhere in Perthshire (apart from the A9), my favourite part of Scotland. A close second is the Galloway Forest Park and Solway coast area. Other possibilities include, but are not limited to - western isles, Clyde islands, the borders, Edinburgh and the Lothians, Tayside, Fife, Grampian, anywhere north of Inverness, in fact anywhere with the exception of the built up area along the M8 corridor between Glasgow and Edinburgh! Get the weather, and there is nowhere better - however that "getting the weather" is the hard bit . You've got a better chance the further you go from the west coast, but never guaranteed anywhere, and at ANY time of the year.


----------



## Brandane (15 May 2021)

snorri said:


> Is getting a tan important?


In Scotland??


----------



## Slick (15 May 2021)

I think it should be quite clear to all that if sunshine is important to you, don't come to Scotland. Doesn't mean you won't get it, but only really likely in Brigadoon.


----------



## Mr Celine (15 May 2021)

Au contraire, there is plenty of sunshine in Scotland, just not in August. 
The cental borders is never swamped by either tourists or midges, is great cycling country with lots of scenery, good walking but f*** all else. May not interest teenagers but since the railway reopened it's less than an hour on the train to Edinburgh, plenty for them to do there.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Be aware that any tourist area in Scotland in August will be standing room only.
> I would second Rosemarkie and have just been looking at some pics I took of that area but not been able to get booked on the site there for the last couple of years as I do not book a year in advance.
> Dingwall is a possibility in that area and is fairly central and many places of interest are within easy reach.
> Cycling to the Black Isle from there is easy on paths and then quiet roads as well as the Brann Estate which has rough roads but was quiet.
> ...


Booked onto Rosemarkie for 7 nights this year, booked back in January ! Its a cracking site, albeit blinking expensive for what is a field :-) Difference this year is we have a dog , which is perfect for the walks all around.


----------



## OldShep (21 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Booked onto Rosemarkie for 7 nights this year, booked back in January ! Its a cracking site, albeit blinking expensive for what is a field :-) Difference this year is we have a dog , which is perfect for the walks all around.


We’ve a week booked from 12th September. That was the earliest we could find getting more than 2 or 3 nights.
As long as you get front row, with the view, it’s excellent value. Get the shipping movements app open and I’m hooked. ⛴ 🚢 I get the impression those staying longer are more likely allocated the front row and the 1 or 2 nighters put to the back.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2021)

OldShep said:


> We’ve a week booked from 12th September. That was the earliest we could find getting more than 2 or 3 nights.
> As long as you get front row, with the view, it’s excellent value. Get the shipping movements app open and I’m hooked. ⛴ 🚢 I get the impression those staying longer are more likely allocated the front row and the 1 or 2 nighters put to the back.


I was 2nd row last year, but we only booked a few a days before the reopening. Front row was all the motor homes , whom were probably all parked up in the highlands during lockdown! Personally not bothered , if your front row be prepared for folk cutting through to the beach. !


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Booked onto Rosemarkie for 7 nights this year, booked back in January ! Its a cracking site, albeit blinking expensive for what is a field :-) Difference this year is we have a dog , which is perfect for the walks all around.


My problem is even tho' I have been going to Rosemarkie for years I cannot reliably book more than a couple of weeks in advance and the custom now seems to be to book months in advance especially since the advent of NC500. Cycling from the site generally means a steep climb out but worth if for generally quiet roads. The dolphins of course are a big draw also for that site.
We used to turn up in the good old days in June or September/October and there was plenty of space.


----------



## matticus (21 May 2021)

Brandane said:


> I thought we had agreed that this was our secret, Shep!! Let the tourists carry on up the M74 and beyond .


D&G are doing their best to spread your secret; https://www.lovefromscotland.co.uk/swc300-south-west-coastal-300/
(they've clearly seen the success of the North Coast 500 and thought "we want some of that!" )

Friends have recommended the area, but I haven't had the chance to try it yet - someone said D&G has the best beaches in Europe, but never the weather to make use of them! I've ridden (ever so briefly) over most sections of the mainland already (and a snip of Arran, Mull and Skye); outside of the cities it's all been lovely.


----------



## Brandane (21 May 2021)

matticus said:


> D&G are doing their best to spread your secret; https://www.lovefromscotland.co.uk/swc300-south-west-coastal-300/
> (they've clearly seen the success of the North Coast 500 and thought "we want some of that!" )
> 
> Friends have recommended the area, but I haven't had the chance to try it yet - someone said D&G has the best beaches in Europe, but never the weather to make use of them! I've ridden (ever so briefly) over most sections of the mainland already (and a snip of Arran, Mull and Skye); outside of the cities it's all been lovely.


Sadly, yes they are trying to develop another NC500.. 
The NC500 route and surrounding area used to be attractive for the very reason that it was quiet, isolated, and you could drive for miles without seeing another vehicle. I've not been up that way for a while, but it is widely reported that it's a nightmare. Traffic snarling up on the single track roads which were never intended to cope with such high levels of traffic. Accommodation which was always sparse is now even more sparse, and much more expensive. Litter has become a problem.... Just the usual nonsense you would expect where humans take over an area where they weren't so numerous before. Locals who haven't been able to cash in (i.e. the vast majority) are not best pleased, and tend to be less welcoming of vast amounts of visitors. 
All of which is why I am hoping the D and G idea doesn't take off .


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

Kintyre peninsula is also eyeing up the idea and is trying to promote the Kintyre 60 [or is it 66 ?].


----------



## Slick (21 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Kintyre peninsula is also eyeing up the idea and is trying to promote the Kintyre 60 [or is it 66 ?].


https://www.wildaboutargyll.co.uk/destinations/kintyre-and-gigha/the-kintyre-66/

66


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks for all the replies,plenty to think about.


Anywhere in Scotland is good, it just depends on what would be of interest to you and your family. And, in August, whether you can cope with midges or not.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 May 2021)

Midges not so much an issue in the east though ! The west coast midges are carnivorous bar stewards


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

Thanks for all the ideas and recommendations ! It's looking likely that were going to have to skip it this year.Price and partner wants to go home to Ireland so going to try and make that into a holiday.Weve not stayed at home on holiday for a good few years but the prices are mad ! Free accomodation in Ireland just have to put up with unlimited amounts of alcohol....not all bad 😁
Definately want to go in the next few years though.


----------



## Andy_R (29 May 2021)

Fort Augustus at the south end of Loch Ness is nice and central for day trips.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2021)

We had a week up there, in October

2 x nights @ North Queensferry
This was my view!








2 x nights @ Inverness

Then we drove up to the 'top'; Thurso, Kyle Of Tongue, etc... and round....

1 x night @ Broadford (isle of Skye)
view from breakfast table








1 x night @ Oban


----------



## Chap sur le velo (1 Jun 2021)

Midges definitely prefer the West of Scotland, so I tend to head for the drier east coast.


the highlands are unbelievably beautiful and I hope to see them twice this year.

Don't think anyone has mentioned the area near Dornoch? JJust lovely.


're the comment on standing room only in August, they've obviously never been to the West country at that time of year. You'll be fine.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Midges definitely prefer the West of Scotland, so I tend to head for the drier east coast.
> 
> 
> the highlands are unbelievably beautiful and I hope to see them twice this year.
> ...


Don’t tell anyone about the few good places left. 
Re standing room it is bad enough already but will only get worse. I cannot now get on ferries unless I book weeks in advance which is not a good situation. There is a reaction starting to restrict tourist numbers to allow those who live where I do go about our normal lives as best we can.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Don’t tell anyone about the few good places left.
> Re standing room it is bad enough already but will only get worse. I cannot now get on ferries unless I book weeks in advance which is not a good situation. There is a reaction starting to restrict tourist numbers to allow those who live where I do go about our normal lives as best we can.



Plenty standing room left if you know where to go 

OK, so the ten hour hike to get there might not be to everyone's taste..

thankfully


----------



## Brandane (2 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I cannot now get on ferries unless I book weeks in advance which is not a good situation. There is a reaction starting to restrict tourist numbers to allow those who live where I do go about our normal lives as best we can.


The Largs/Cumbrae ferry has been a bit chaotic this last week with the good weather combining with the bank holiday weekend.
Passenger capacity slashed due to social distancing regs; but on this service there is no pre-booking option, so just turn up and go... or not, as the case may be. Over the bank holiday weekend CalMac suspended travel for day trippers on the Saturday. I am assuming the reason being is that getting so many people back from the island on the later ferries would have been impossible with the restricted passenger numbers. As they don't run extra ferries these days, it would have resulted in a lot of people being stranded. I am hearing that the Wemyss Bay/Rothesay ferry was struggling with demand as well, with waiting times of 2 hours or so.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> The Largs/Cumbrae ferry has been a bit chaotic this last week with the good weather combining with the bank holiday weekend.
> Passenger capacity slashed due to social distancing regs; but on this service there is no pre-booking option, so just turn up and go... or not, as the case may be. Over the bank holiday weekend CalMac suspended travel for day trippers on the Saturday. I am assuming the reason being is that getting so many people back from the island on the later ferries would have been impossible with the restricted passenger numbers. As they don't run extra ferries these days, it would have resulted in a lot of people being stranded. I am hearing that the Wemyss Bay/Rothesay ferry was struggling with demand as well, with waiting times of 2 hours or so.


I happened to be at Tobermory pier last Friday and saw the queue for the Kilchoan ferry. It was so bad that many were trying to turn back away from the chaos. Main St at that point is parked both sides and at 9 o'clock in the morning delivery vans were trying valiantly to go about their deliveries. There is a photo a bus driver put up on FB showing the Main St some time this week. Gridlock. It is only going to get worse.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> The Largs/Cumbrae ferry has been a bit chaotic this last week with the good weather combining with the bank holiday weekend.
> Passenger capacity slashed due to social distancing regs; but on this service there is no pre-booking option, so just turn up and go... or not, as the case may be. Over the bank holiday weekend CalMac suspended travel for day trippers on the Saturday. I am assuming the reason being is that getting so many people back from the island on the later ferries would have been impossible with the restricted passenger numbers. As they don't run extra ferries these days, it would have resulted in a lot of people being stranded. I am hearing that the Wemyss Bay/Rothesay ferry was struggling with demand as well, with waiting times of 2 hours or so.


Unrelated to social distancing, I saw somebody tweeting the other day that there are currently more pandas in Scotland than there are working Calmac ferries.


----------



## matticus (3 Jun 2021)

Are the ferry companies limiting foot/bike passengers as well as cars?
(I recall hopping on the next available Skye ferry, when they were fully booked for cars).


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Are the ferry companies limiting foot/bike passengers as well as cars?
> (I recall hopping on the next available Skye ferry, when they were fully booked for cars).


Foot passengers Oban to Craignure on Mull are advised to book. Passenger numbers are limited and distancing is 1 metre on the ferry.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Unrelated to social distancing, I saw somebody tweeting the other day that there are currently more pandas in Scotland than there are working Calmac ferries.



So far as I know all the ferries are working. One had to get a new engine from Germany which caused massive delays. Last week it was back in service. A politically malicious post I suspect. That does not mean we do not need new ferries as many of the fleet are getting pretty old. 
I remember the old MV Glen Sannox which was said to be only able to go to a third world country it was so bad. It ran from Gills Bay to Orkney for several years afterwards.


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> So far as I know all the ferries are working. One had to get a new engine from Germany which caused massive delays. Last week it was back in service. A politically malicious post I suspect. That does not mean we do not need new ferries as many of the fleet are getting pretty old.
> I remember the old MV Glen Sannox which was said to be only able to go to a third world country it was so bad. It ran from Gills Bay to Orkney for several years afterwards.


LOTI?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> LOTI?


Not been on LOTI for a while but it did have the best food in the fleet.
Not aware of any problems as I saw her passing just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Slick (4 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not been on LOTI for a while but it did have the best food in the fleet.
> Not aware of any problems as I saw her passing just a couple of days ago.


I thought she must have been older than Glen Sannox as it was an old boat 20 years ago which was probably the last time I was on it on the Oban to Tiree run probably.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> I thought she must have been older than Glen Sannox as it was an old boat 20 years ago which was probably the last time I was on it on the Oban to Tiree run probably.


 I came back from Lochboisdale on LOTI once and I was the only person eating lunch in the cafeteria. There was a great clatter of breaking plates from the kitchen followed by a shout "Yee Ha". Not sure of the date but a guess would be about 20 years ago.
I think there was an earlier Sannox. I remember one memorable run when the anchor had to be used to get off Oban pier and due to swell she made a run round the top of Lismore instead of the direct route. It was winter and pitch dark. We had no idea where we were and seemed to be sailing for hours but in the bar somebody produced a fiddle and a party started so nobody cared very much after a few pints. It was a great anticlimax to have to get off the boat at Craignure. That would have been sometime in the early 1970's.
That sort of thing would not happen nowadays and they just would not even attempt to sail.
I also sailed on the Sannox on the Gills Bay to Orkney route after she was sold. She was renamed Pentelina and once had to get hired back to Calmac. Her certificate limited the number of passengers after dark and they only took large vehicles with driver only. I had my van so got on the first boat Passengers had to travel on a smaller boat which followed close behind.
We just accepted that as one of the penalties of living on an island and nobody seemed to complain much.


----------



## Slick (4 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I came back from Lochboisdale on LOTI once and I was the only person eating lunch in the cafeteria. There was a great clatter of breaking plates from the kitchen followed by a shout "Yee Ha". Not sure of the date but a guess would be about 20 years ago.
> I think there was an earlier Sannox. I remember one memorable run when the anchor had to be used to get off Oban pier and due to swell she made a run round the top of Lismore instead of the direct route. It was winter and pitch dark. We had no idea where we were and seemed to be sailing for hours but in the bar somebody produced a fiddle and a party started so nobody cared very much after a few pints. It was a great anticlimax to have to get off the boat at Craignure. That would have been sometime in the early 1970's.
> That sort of thing would not happen nowadays and they just would not even attempt to sail.
> I also sailed on the Sannox on the Gills Bay to Orkney route after she was sold. She was renamed Pentelina and once had to get hired back to Calmac. Her certificate limited the number of passengers after dark and they only took large vehicles with driver only. I had my van so got on the first boat Passengers had to travel on a smaller boat which followed close behind.
> We just accepted that as one of the penalties of living on an island and nobody seemed to complain much.


I remember it well, watching the boat from the pier on Tiree watching the boat trying to manoeuvre in a huge swell after retracting the stabilisers and the crack of the rope snapping as she tried to winch herself in. Best 4 days I ever spent was waiting to get off that island, brilliant.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> I remember it well, watching the boat from the pier on Tiree watching the boat trying to manoeuvre in a huge swell after retracting the stabilisers and the crack of the rope snapping as she tried to winch herself in. Best 4 days I ever spent was waiting to get off that island, brilliant.


My memory is not what it was and got some boats wrong. The original Pentelina was MV Iona and not the Sannox.


----------



## snorri (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The original Pentelina was MV Iona and not the Sannox.


The 'Iona' was renamed 'Pentalina B', the original 'Pentalina' served the route in the 70's.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

snorri said:


> The 'Iona' was renamed 'Pentalina B', the original 'Pentalina' served the route in the 70's.


My memory of events is quite clear but clearly my memory of names is not. One of the MV Claymore name went to Orkney but I can not find definite reference to it. Somewhere I have a book listing MacBraynes ferries so I will have to search for it in my bourach of bookshelves.


----------



## Slick (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My memory of events is quite clear but clearly my memory of names is not. One of the MV Claymore name went to Orkney but I can not find definite reference to it. Somewhere I have a book listing MacBraynes ferries so I will have to search for it in my bourach of bookshelves.


You may have to explain "Bourach" to the wider audience.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Where abouts is it....😁



They find you 😂


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2021)

The borders is an off neglected but lovely region


----------



## Brandane (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My memory of events is quite clear but clearly my memory of names is not. One of the MV Claymore name went to Orkney but I can not find definite reference to it. Somewhere I have a book listing MacBraynes ferries so I will have to search for it in my bourach of bookshelves.


Information about the original MV Glen Sannox here. 
I used to travel on her between Rothesay and Wemyss Bay quite regularly in the 70's. She had an unfortunate habit of making heavy contact with the pier at Rothesay! Then in the late 70's CalMac had the strange idea to convert her into a cruise ship to replace the Queen Mary "2" (as she became, to please Cunard). The aft car deck became a sun deck. Whoever thought that would be a good idea on the Clyde? .
In the late 80's she was sold to Greek owners and ended up based in the Red Sea before coming to grief on a reef near Jeddah in 2000.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> You may have to explain "Bourach" to the wider audience.


I tried looking it up in Google and discovered meanings I had never hear of. The bit about a rope round a cow's legs is probably only local to some areas as I worked on dairy farms in Renfrewshire and Ayrshire and never hear it there. 
How about a guddle instead? 
Amazing the tangents some threads go off on.


----------



## snorri (5 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> One of the MV Claymore name went to Orkney but I can not find definite reference to it.


It was the 1978 Claymore that went to Pentland Ferries from 2002-2009, Wikipaedia has her history.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2021)

snorri said:


> It was the 1978 Claymore that went to Pentland Ferries from 2002-2009, Wikipaedia has her history.


I think my problem is that I have been on so many different ferries that they all run into one unless there was a specific reason to remember the name.


----------

